# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث: مَا مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَنْ يُعْتِقَ اﷲُ فِيهِ عَبْدًا مِنْ النَّارِ

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


 قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ مَا  مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَنْ يُعْتِقَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ عَبْدًا مِنْ  النَّارِ مِنْ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ وَإِنَّهُ لَيَدْنُو ثُمَّ يُبَاهِي بِهِمْ  الْمَلَائِكَةَ فَيَقُولُ مَا أَرَادَ هَؤُلَاءِ. 
رواه مسلم (1348)

قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله: *قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : *  *( * *مَا مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَنْ  يُعْتِقَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ عَبْدًا مِنَ النَّارِ مِنْ يَوْمِ* *عَرَفَةَ* *وَإِنَّهُ لَيَدْنُو ثُمَّ يُبَاهِي بِهِمُ  الْمَلَائِكَةَ فَيَقُولُ : مَا أَرَادَ هَؤُلَاءِ* *)* *هَذَا  الْحَدِيثُ ظَاهِرُ الدَّلَالَةِ فِي* *فَضْلِ يَوْمِ * *عَرَفَةَ ،* *وَهُوَ  كَذَلِكَ ، وَلَوْ قَالَ رَجُلٌ : امْرَأَتِي  طَالِقٌ فِي أَفْضَلِ  الْأَيَّامِ ، فَلِأَصْحَابِنَ  ا وَجْهَانِ : أَحَدُهُمَا :  تُطَلَّقُ  يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ؛ لِق**َوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :**خَيْرُ يَوْمٍ  طَلَعَتْ فِيهِ الشَّمْسُ يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ* *، كَمَا سَبَقَ فِي صَحِيحِ* *مُسْلِمٍ ،* *وَأَصَحُّهُمَا : يَوْمُ* *عَرَفَةَ ؛ * *لِلْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ  فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ ، وَيُتَأَوَّلُ حَدِيثُ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ * *أَفْضَلُ أَيَّامِ الْأُسْبُوعِ . 

**قَالَ* *الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ* *:* *قَالَ * *الْمَازِرِيُّ* *:* *مَعْنَى ( يَدْنُو )  فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ : أَيْ  تَدْنُو رَحْمَتُهُ وَكَرَامَتُهُ ، لَا  دُنُوَّ مَسَافَةٍ وَمُمَاسَّةٍ . قَالَ  الْقَاضِي : يُتَأَوَّلُ فِيهِ  مَا سَبَق**َ فِي حَدِيثِ النُّزُولِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا ،  كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْآخَرِ مِنْ غَيْظِ الشَّيْطَانِ يَوْمَ * *عَرَفَةَ* *لِمَا  يَرَى مِنْ تَنَزُّلِ الرَّحْمَةِ ، قَالَ  الْقَاضِي : وَقَدْ يُرِيدُ  دُنُوَّ الْمَلَائِكَةِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ أَوْ إِلَى  السَّمَاءِ بِمَا  يَنْزِلُ مَعَهُمْ مِ**نَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَمُبَاهَاةِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ  بِهِمْ عَنْ  أَمْرِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى ، قَالَ : وَقَدْ وَقَعَ  الْحَدِيثُ فِي صَحِيحِ * *مُسْلِمٍ* *مُخْتَصَرًا ، وَذَكَرَهُ* *عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ * *فِي مُسْنَدِهِ مِنْ  رِوَايَةِ* *ابْنِ عُمَرَ* *قَالَ :* *إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَنْزِلُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا  فَيُبَاهِي بِهِمُ  الْمَلَائِكَةَ يَقُولُ : هَؤُلَاءِ عِبَادِي جَاءُونِي شُعْثًا  غُبْرًا  يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتِي و**َيَخَافُونَ عَذَابِي وَلَمْ يَرَوْنِي ، فَكَيْفَ لَوْ  رَأَوْنِي ؟* *وَذَكَرَ  بَاقِي الْحَدِيثِ .[1]

 قال الشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله:* *(* *وَعَنْ* *عَائِشَةَ* *رَضِيَ اللَّهُ - تَعَالَى - عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : إِنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " مَا مِنْ يَوْمٍ  أَكْثَرَ " ) بِالنَّصْبِ وَقِيلَ بِالر**َّفْعِ 

( مِنْ أَنْ يُعْتِقَ اللَّهُ ) أَيْ : يُخَلِّصَ  وَيُنْجِيَ 

( اللَّهُ عَبْدًا مِنَ النَّارِ مِنْ* *يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ* *)* *أَيْ :* *بِعَرَفَاتٍ * *.* *

قَالَ* *الطِّيبِيُّ * *-* *رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : ( مَا ) بِمَعْنَى ( لَيْسَ )  وَاسْمُهُ يَوْمٌ ، وَ ( مِنْ ) زَائِدَةٌ أَيْضًا اهـ .* *فَتَقْدِيرُهُ : مَا مِنْ  يَوْمٍ أَكْثَرَ إِعْتَاقًا فِيهِ اللَّهُ عَبْدًا مِنَ النَّارِ مِنْ يَوْمِ * *عَرَفَةَ* *.

(* *وَإِنَّهُ ) أَيْ : سُبْحَانَهُ ( لَيَدْنُو ) أَيْ :  يَقْرُبُ مِنْهُمْ بِفَضْلِهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ

( ثُمَّ يُبَاهِي بِهِمْ ) أَيْ :  بِالْحُجَّاجِ ( الْمَلَائِكَةَ ) : قَالَ ب**َعْضُهُمْ  : أَيْ يُظْهِرُ عَلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ فَضْلَ  الْحُجَّاجِ ، وَشَرَفَهُمْ  ، أَوْ يُحِلُّهُمْ مِنْ قُرْبِهِ ، وَكَرَامَتِهِ  مَحَلَّ الشَّيْءِ  الْمُبَاهَى ب**ِهِ  ، وَالْمُبَاهَاةُ الْمُفَاخَرَةُ 

( فَيَقُولُ : مَا أَرَادَ هَؤُلَاءِ ) أَيْ :  أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَرَادَ هَؤُلَاءِ حَيْثُ تَرَكُوا أَهْلَهُمْ ، وَأَوْطَانَهُمْ ،  وَصَ**رَفُوا  أَمْوَالَهُمْ ،  وَأَتْعَبُوا أَبْدَانَهُمْ ، أَيْ : مَا أَرَادُوا  إِلَّا الْمَغْفِرَةَ ،  وَالرِّضَا ، وَالْقُرْبَ ، وَاللِّقَاءَ ، وَمَنْ  جَاءَ هَذَا  الْبَ**ابَ لَا يَخْشَى الرَّدَّ ،  أَوِ التَّقْدِيرُ :  مَا أَرَادَ هَؤُلَاءِ فَهُوَ حَاصِلٌ لَهُمْ ،  وَدَرَجَاتُهُمْ عَلَى  قَدْرِ مُرَادَاتِهِمْ ، وَنِيَّاتِهِمْ ، أَوْ  أ**َيُّ شَيْءٍ  أَرَادَ هَؤُلَاءِ  أَيْ : شَيْئًا سَهْلًا يَسِيرًا عِنْدَنَا إِذَا  مَغْفِرَةُ كَفٍّ مِنَ التُّرَابِ  لَا يَتَعَاظَمُ عِنْدَ رَبِّ  الْأَرْبَابِ . ( رَوَاه**ُ* *مُسْلِمٌ * *) .[2]*

* 
والله أعلم

______________________________  _____
**[1]شرح النووي على مسلم* *»** كتاب الحج » بَاب فِي فَضْلِ الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ وَيَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ
[2]مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح » كتاب المناسك* *»* بَابُ الْوُقُوفِ بِعَرَفَةَ

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

بل يدنو كما جاء في الحديث لا كما يقول المعطلة

انتبه لما تنقل وتنشر فأنت مسؤول

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بل يدنو كما جاء في الحديث لا كما يقول المعطلة
> 
> انتبه لما تنقل وتنشر فأنت مسؤول


بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بل يدنو كما جاء في الحديث لا كما يقول المعطلة
> 
> انتبه لما تنقل وتنشر فأنت مسؤول


دنوه عز وجل دنو حقيقي يليق بعظمته، وخاص بعباده المقربين، وصفة الدنو صفة حقيقة لله تعالى كالنزول، فهو ينزل كما يشاء، ويدنو من خلقه كما يشاء، لا يشبه نزوله ودنوه نزول المخلوقات ودنوهم.
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى: (5 /466): (وأما دنوه وتقربه  من بعض عباده؛ فهذا يثبته من يثبت قيام الأفعال الاختيارية بنفسه، ومجيئه  يوم القيامة، ونزوله، واستواءه على العرش، وهذا مذهب أئمة السلف وأئمة  الإسلام المشهورين وأهل الحديث، والنقل عنهم بذلك متواتر).
ويقول في موضعٍ آخر من الفتاوي: (6 /14):  (ولا يلزم من جواز القرب  عليه أن يكون كل موضع ذكر فيه قربه يراد به قربه بنفسه، بل يبقى هذا من  الأمور الجائزة، وينظر في النص الوارد، فإن دلَّ على هذا؛ حُمل عليه، وإن  دلَّ على هذا؛ حُمل عليه، وهذا كما تقدم في لفظ الإتيان والمجيء).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

كذا في الحديث إثبات صفة الـمُباهاة لله عز وجل، وهي صفةٌ فعلِيَّةٌ ثابتةٌ لله عزَّ وجلَّ بالسُّنَّة الصحيحة.

  والدليل حديث عائشة المتقدم وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه: (أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج على حلقة من أصحابه، فقال: ما أجلسكم؟  قالوا: جلسنا نذكر الله ونحمده على ما هدانا للإسلام، ومنَّ به علينا، قال:  آلله! ما أجلسكم إلا ذاك؟ قالوا: والله! ما أجلسنا إلا ذاك. قال: أما إني  لم أستحلفكم تهمة لكم، ولكنه أتاني جبريل فأخبرني؛ أن الله عزَّ وجلَّ  يباهي بكم الملائكة). [مسلم: (2701)].

قال الفضيل بن عياض: (ليس لنا أن نتوهم في الله كيف وكيف، لأن الله وصف نفسه فأبلغ فقال: قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ اللهُ الصَّمَدُ لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد،  فلا صفة أبلغ مما وصف الله عزَّ وجلَّ به نفسه، وكل هذا النزول والضحك  وهذه المباهاة وهذا الاطلاع، كما شاء أن ينزل، وكما شاء أن يباهي، وكما شاء  أن يطَّلع، وكما شاء أن يضحك، فليس لنا أن نتوهم أن كيف وكيف وإذا قال لك  الجهمي: أنا أكفر برب ينزل عن مكانه، فقل أنت: أنا أؤمن برب يفعل ما يشاء). [درء تعارض العقل والنقل: (2/ 24)].
وقال ابن القيم: (إن الله عزَّ وجلَّ يباهي بالذاكرين ملائكته، كما روى  مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال:... -وذكر الحديث المتقدم- ثم قال:  فهذه المباهاة من الرب تبارك وتعالى دليل على شرف الذكر عنده ومحبته له وأن  له مزية على غيره من الأعمال). [الوابل الصيب: (1/ 74)].
ومعنى المباهاة في اللغة المفاخرة.
قال الحميدي: (المباهاة: الـمُفَاخَرَة، وَهِي من الله ثَنَاءٌ وتفضيل). [تفسير غريب ما في الصحيحين: (1/ 419)].
وقال النووي: (إن الله عزَّ وجلَّ يباهي بكم الملائكة معناه يظهر فضلكم لهم  ويريهم حسن عملكم ويثني عليكم عندهم وأصل البهاء الحسن والجمال وفلان  يباهي بماله أي يفخر ويتجمل بهم على غيرهم ويظهر حسنهم). [شرح مسلم: (17/ 23)].
<span style="font-family:traditional arabic;"><font size="5"><span style="color:#0000ff;"><span class="hadith">https://ieonline.microsoft.com/#ieslice

----------

